# Gibson going full bore during Covid-19



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Just read this this morning. If this story is 100% accurate, then this is horrible. 

Gibson Guitar Forces Its Factory Workers in Nashville to Work...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

idiots


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Gibson is a brand that has become associated with religious and conservative leaning musicians.
Seems reasonable that they are often a target of MSM ridicule.

In other news, it's nice to see Fender partner with Tom Morello on a signature Stratocaster,
At a worker-friendly price of $1700 CDN, it even comes with an infinitely renewable rosewood fingerboard and single use Soul Power sticker for that authentic champagne socialist look.

Fender Musical Instruments - Tom Morello Signature Stratocaster with Rosewood Fingerboard - Black


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@SG-Rocker none of that has to do with the fact that they are staying open as a non essential business during a global pandemic never witnessed before.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I think that given that particular news outlet's ideological slant, I would not take much of what they say at face value.

The Morello dig was just fun. I suppose there's also a joke to be had in the fact that his sig guitar comes with a mirrored pick guard.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> I think that given that particular news outlet's ideological slant, I would not take much of what they say at face value.


Is gibson staying open during a pandemic? Yes? Then that is all the info we need, regardless of slant. They are a non essential service, putting lives at higher risk.

Why are you trying to defend them?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Verne said:


> Just read this this morning. If this story is 100% accurate, then this is horrible.
> 
> Gibson Guitar Forces Its Factory Workers in Nashville to Work...


I’m not sure if accurate but a definite bias as a pro labor group that has a grudge to hold from the past.

_In 1985, Gibson Guitars famously closed its unionized factory in Kalamazoo, Michigan to set up shop non-union in Nashville. The shop has remained non-union up to today, leaving many workers at the mercy of their employers as the pandemic strikes Nashville. _

Gibson recently donated instruments to individuals affected by the tornadoes - some good being done there. Let’s wait and see what the response from Gibson is on this matter. Note that if Gibson laid off all of their production employees, they would be slammed as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Is gibson staying open during a pandemic? Yes? Then that is all the info we need, regardless of slant. They are a non essential service, putting lives at higher risk.
> 
> Why are you trying to defend them?


I don’t think it’s about defending Gibson. It’s complaining about the news outlets ideology. He doesn’t like msm. Gibson has nothing to do with it.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not defending Gibson. 
Just because I read it on the internet doesn't necessarily mean it's true. 

I'm sure if Gibson is breaking laws, they will be prosecuted and rightfully so.




Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Budda said:


> Is gibson staying open during a pandemic? Yes? Then that is all the info we need, regardless of slant. They are a non essential service, putting lives at higher risk.
> 
> Why are you trying to defend them?


Coming from an EMS background and having a wife who is an RN in the intensive care unit at our hospital... it is exactly as simple as you say.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Coming from an EMS background and having a wife who is an RN in the intensive care unit at our hospital... it is exactly as simple as you say.


Assuming that Gibson is ordering its employees to work despite shutdown legislation.



Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> I'm not defending Gibson.
> Just because I read it on the internet doesn't necessarily mean it's true.
> 
> I'm sure if Gibson is breaking laws, they will be prosecuted and rightfully so.
> ...


Defending gibson is the "who cares" attitude. Paint it how you like, but that is what you're doing.

They need to close. Nearly everywhere does. It wont be pretty, but that is how things will improve.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Assuming that Gibson is ordering its employees to work despite shutdown legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


If the article turns out to be patently untrue I think you've got the whole thing figured out and we can all learn from your wisdom. I find that unlikely to be the case, given the worker reviews and recent history of the company in question (no bias here, I love my Gibson guitars). The story seems not only plausible, but likely. Buuuuuuut I'll concede that a lot of bullshit can circulate before being verified.

Regardless, there will be companies who do this kind of stuff and they should be ostracized for it.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I looked a little deeper into that news source...

About Us

I stand by my original assertion that this is an ideologically-driven hit piece, at least until it's corroborated by more than a single unnamed worker speaking through an outlet with an axe to grind.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> I looked a little deeper into that news source...
> 
> About Us
> 
> I stand by my original assertion that this is an ideologically-driven hit piece, at least until it's corroborated by more than a single unnamed worker speaking through an outlet with an axe to grind.


I saw that too. I wouldn't say they're Reuters by a long shot... but I still find it unlikely to be made up. If it is I suspect Gibson will take them to cleaners for slander or libel or whatever the hell the legal terms are. Given their PR woes as of late, they can't afford to be seen at this level of scumbaggery.

Let's get popcorn and see how it all goes, shall we?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Even in times of a pandemic there's room for a Gibson bashing thread.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Fuckin unions. Why can't they be fair and honest, like our businessmen and politicians?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> Defending gibson is the "who cares" attitude. Paint it how you like, but that is what you're doing.


So, applying your logic, should I take everything that The Rebel posts as gospel truth?



Budda said:


> They need to close. Nearly everywhere does. It wont be pretty, but that is how things will improve.


I'm watching the news float stories on the police threatening to enforce isolation orders.
Where was this dedication to the promotion of law and order when activists effectively shut down our major supply lines just prior to COVID-19 taking root?
Why did our government waffle as our supply chains were decisively sabotaged knowing full well that COVID-19 would place an unprecedented strain on those same systems?

An argument can be made that law enforcement and government lost the moral authority to command at that point.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Soggy cornflakes and sour pee


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

How many, I wonder, will quit buying Gibson products because of this. "Customer checks serial number, sees it was built during the "pandemic" and says No." Probably won't happen.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

How many, I wonder, will quit buying Gibson products because of this. "Customer checks serial number, sees it was built during the "pandemic" and says No." Probably won't happen.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

2020 line up
The Pandemic Series


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

were heading for a lock down so they won't be working long. Several retailers staying open near my house and we are a hot bed right now in Ont. Rona, Canadian Tire, Some car lube centre, treasure hunter , Wal Mart (whole store). Bicycle Works (limited entrance) .Essential ?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Distortion said:


> were heading for a lock down so they won't be working long. Several retailers staying open near my house and we are a hot bed right now in Ont. Rona, Canadian Tire, Some car lube centre, treasure hunter , Wal Mart (whole store). Bicycle Works (limited entrance) .Essential ?


WalMart = groceries and other home essentials, to an extent same for CanTire, the hardware stores I can see as stuff is always going to need repair/rebuilding even if new construction grinds to a halt.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

keto said:


> WalMart = groceries and other home essentials, to an extent same for CanTire, the hardware stores I can see as stuff is always going to need repair/rebuilding even if new construction grinds to a halt.


where do you draw the line . Just giving people the option to go and browse around and mingle and all retail will want to open.
I draw it at food/ pharmacy/fuel.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Distortion said:


> where do you draw the line . Just giving people the option to go and browse around and mingle and all retail will want to open.
> I draw it at food/ pharmacy/fuel.


Maybe I’m alone in this, but if I gotta get groceries or something critical for the house, I’m not gonna be chit chatting with the retired drywaller who’s covering plumbing today, I’ll be in and out as quickly and with as little interaction as possible.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Distortion said:


> where do you draw the line . Just giving people the option to go and browse around and mingle and all retail will want to open.
> I draw it at food/ pharmacy/fuel.


Tell that to all the people whose shingles blew off this weekend locally with the high winds.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

If you go to the website now they've printed this update:

(UPDATE: After receiving hundreds of angry tweets, Gibson Guitar announced today that they would not be re-opening their factory on Monday)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol. I wonder how many staff will be happy vs upset about being out of a job. 

Now let’s talk some sense to the Hobby Lobby jerks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gibson temporarily closes US operations to help fight coronavirus | Guitar World

(also fuck hobby lobby)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> Gibson temporarily closes US operations to help fight coronavirus | Guitar World
> 
> (also fuck hobby lobby)


That where you work? Looks like Ford just shut it down, in any case.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> That where you work? Looks like Ford just shut it down, in any case.


I don't believe so, he's in a farm supply warehouse but I may be off on that. Hobby Lobby is making waves cuz they refuse to close saying the Lord is speaking to the owners telling them all is well but I may be off on that


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I don't believe so, he's in a farm supply warehouse but I may be off on that. Hobby Lobby is making waves cuz they refuse to close saying the Lord is speaking to the owners telling them all is well but I may be off on that


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


>


Well, at least they're sticking to their story.

Not much mention in there of social distancing or medical science.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

keto said:


> Maybe I’m alone in this, but if I gotta get groceries or something critical for the house, I’m not gonna be chit chatting with the retired drywaller who’s covering plumbing today, I’ll be in and out as quickly and with as little interaction as possible.


Problem is your mostly alone on this unfortunately.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Morkolo said:


> Tell that to all the people whose shingles blew off this weekend locally with the high winds.


happens all the time hear.Roofers get up with blue plastic and nail on some boards around the edge and get to it when they can.Don't need a shingle job right away. Usually after the insurance company approves they will pay the job it gets done.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A lot of people bitched, so now they are temporarily closing operations in Nashville.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> Maybe I’m alone in this, but if I gotta get groceries or something critical for the house, I’m not gonna be chit chatting with the retired drywaller who’s covering plumbing today, I’ll be in and out as quickly and with as little interaction as possible.


I go out to just get out of the house sometimes. It's good for my knee, my lungs and fights depression. Plus it keeps the pantry stocked. And, I go to places with cashiers. Saturday was the first time in my life I had to use one of those self serve things. If I'd known Dollar Store was using them I wouldn't have gone there. The Walmart by me now has at least 20 of the damned things.....busy with nobody cleaning them even occasionally. For the moment they do still have cashiers. A hell of a lot faster and probably a hell of a lot safer.....plus it's someone to talk to.


keto said:


>


Never heard of Hobby Lobby before but if getting down on your knees or in any other position and talking to your favorite dog helps, then go for it. Not too sure which one of mine I should talk to.....maybe *Cailleach* or *Aine *possibly *Gwynn ap Nudd*. Hard to say.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

keto said:


>


How embarassing. 

Classic "Health & Wealth Gospel." 

How embarassing...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure which one of mine I should talk to.....maybe *Cailleach* or *Aine *possibly *Gwynn ap Nudd*. Hard to say.


are those guys in the Quran?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Prayer warrior. HAhahahaha!



Robert1950 said:


> A lot of people bitched, so now they are temporarily closing operations in Nashville.


"Today, Sunday, March 22, *Nashville Mayor John Cooper has ordered all non-essential businesses to close* for the just-announced 14-day “Safer At Home Order” starting at midnight tonight"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> I looked a little deeper into that news source...
> 
> About Us
> 
> I stand by my original assertion that this is an ideologically-driven hit piece, at least until it's corroborated by more than a single unnamed worker speaking through an outlet with an axe to grind.


Are they a pro-union "lefty" news outlet? Sure. But that simply means they work on, and publish pieces that appeal to a certain crowd. We rarely post material about the health or physical sciences here. Does that mean we're *anti*-science? No. It just means we're more interested in some things than others. Why do you feel the need to depict the article and source as somehow implicitly untruthful?

If it was a matter of interpreting, or imputing, the motivation of the owners, then yeah, there would be AMPLE room for bias and stretching things. But the FACT that these people were called into work, and the FACT that Gibson decided to close after an angry public response, does not seem to be disputable. I might side with you that "forced to work" is a rather strong term. Was anyone under threat of being fired if they didn't show up for work? We don't know that. And yes, unions and their supporters often do point out victimization rather easily. And, given that HQ employees were asked/told to work from home, while shop-floor employees were not told to stay home, it suggests a possible lax attitude on the part of management, or naivete at best ("They're wearing masks for the dust. What more protection do they need?").

But it was a no-brainer to simply close up shop until the coast is clear. And with musicians not having gigs, and so many people poised to lose their jobs and go on welfare or whatever basic handouts are coming from their government, it's not like Gibson needs to crank out inventory for the imminent sales boom around the corner.

Nope, it was a bonehead move by management that understands _some_ things, but not everything, about running a business with people.

I miss the Gibson store they had at the Opry Mills Mall (closed up since the 2010 flood). It was a retail outlet, but adjacent to the store was a production facility where they made mandolins, banjos, and other "heritage" instruments. Sadly, I only went there after the work-day was over, so I didn't get to see anyone in action. But all the tools and materials, and partially-finished pieces were there for one to see through a glass partition. It wasn't a "factory". It was Old World Craftsmanship, chock full of chisels, clamps, wooden bench-vises, and wood-shavings, with nary a CNC machine in sight.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keto said:


>


That's a rather weird letter, but it doesn't say anything about remaining open or closing.

There is a Christian contingent that phrases or frames the "normal" in rather unusual religious-inflected ways. Another person might say "You know, I just had a great idea", while they would say "The Lord spoke to me". The letter _could_ say " I'm proud to lead an organization where we all help each other. It's tough right now, but I have every confidence that we'll get through this." but chooses to adopt a more "theological" stance. A little marginalizing if one doesn't happen to be of that particular religious denomination or bent, but I suppose they likely don't attract many employees who aren't like that.

That said, if I was an employee of Hobby Lobby, I'd kinda be wondering "So, like, are we gonna close up, or what?"


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Distortion said:


> happens all the time hear.Roofers get up with blue plastic and nail on some boards around the edge and get to it when they can.Don't need a shingle job right away. Usually after the insurance company approves they will pay the job it gets done.


Different worlds I guess, if I made a repair like that here I'd be out of a job.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> Different worlds I guess, if I made a repair like that here I'd be out of a job.


a homeowner protecting his most valuable investment, and the shit inside of it, by telling a roofer to get up there and spread a tarp out for a few weeks/months. sure, why not


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> A lot of people bitched, so now they are temporarily closing operations in Nashville.


Let’s focus on a positive story. Not sure it’s true though, help me out


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Gibson Guitars Pays $1,000 to Each Hourly Factory Worker


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> a homeowner protecting his most valuable investment, and the shit inside of it, by telling a roofer to get up there and spread a tarp out for a few weeks/months. sure, why not


Thats how it works. If its a wind storm there are several to do and you get in line. Seen it twice and I got hit once. All insurance company's might run different but be prepared to pay the roofer yourself and then the insurance company pays you with the roofers invoice for their books less the deductible.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You’re probably right but I guess it’s a personal choice in the end. I don’t see tarps around here but then again we don’t get the winds to do enough damage. Worse comes I fix it myself.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Bump


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like Gibson caved...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

vadsy said:


> Let’s focus on a positive story. Not sure it’s true though, help me out


It is true. Others have been following in their footsteps as well. Giant Tiger has also pledged the $2/hr retroactive to March 8th. That's where my fiance works. It's crazy how many parents bring their entire family in to go shopping still. It puts everybody at greater risk. So many people not following the requests to stay home.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Most of my neighbours. Then their pets come over and want attention.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

vadsy said:


> The Bump


LOL...Toyota docking


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

keto said:


> Maybe I’m alone in this, but if I gotta get groceries or something critical for the house, I’m not gonna be chit chatting with the retired drywaller who’s covering plumbing today, I’ll be in and out as quickly and with as little interaction as possible.


You're not alone.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> are those guys in the Quran?


*shakes head* The Gael of some people.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Verne said:


> It is true. Others have been following in their footsteps as well. Giant Tiger has also pledged the $2/hr retroactive to March 8th. That's where my fiance works. It's crazy how many parents bring their entire family in to go shopping still. It puts everybody at greater risk. So many people not following the requests to stay home.


My daughter works at Superstore. Yes, she gets 2 bones more an hour. Stores are doing a good job with this. I agree that those large families should stop going together. Now isn't the time to drag your kids around, especially both parents. Me and my Wife take turns going out when we need stuff. I think more people are beginning to get it now though. Edmonton seems pretty good with it on my end of town.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> My daughter works at Superstore. Yes, she gets 2 bones more an hour. Stores are doing a good job with this. I agree that those large families should stop going together. Now isn't the time to drag your kids around, especially both parents. Me and my Wife take turns going out when we need stuff. I think more people are beginning to get it now though. Edmonton seems pretty good with it on my end of town.


Agreed. The stores are doing a good job, Safeway, Superstore, Costco. Love shopping at Costco when it’s a limited amount of people inside. Just going once a week now even if I have to use mozzarella instead of gruyere


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Agreed. The stores are doing a good job, Safeway, Superstore, Costco. Love shopping at Costco when it’s a limited amount of people inside. Just going once a week now even if I have to use mozzarella instead of gruyere


I haven't been brave enough to go to a Costco yet.

Heyyyyy, who let this get so freakin far off topic, and where is Steadly?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> I haven't been brave enough to go to a Costco yet.
> 
> Heyyyyy, who let this get so freakin far off topic, and where is Steadly?


can you believe a Gibson thread got successfully resolved and we’ve moved on?

edit. And we seem to be getting along


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Les Paul .............. there, O/T post. 

@vadsy , you are onto something there. How many posts went by without an offence/defense situation arising?? Making progress.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just curious if all the guitar manufacturers are closing shop? Any word on Fender, and all the other guys?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vadsy said:


> can you believe a Gibson thread got successfully resolved and we’ve moved on?
> 
> edit. And we seem to be getting along


well then let me be the first one to ask 

why can't threads be in the right section? political threads in the open mic, now a guitar thread in the music section. it's not like it's hard to figure out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> well then let me be the first one to ask
> 
> why can't threads be in the right section? political threads in the open mic, now a guitar thread in the music section. it's not like it's hard to figure out.



No thanks. The political forum is the perfect place for that sort of discussion.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> well then let me be the first one to ask
> 
> why can't threads be in the right section? political threads in the open mic, now a guitar thread in the music section. it's not like it's hard to figure out.


I didn’t start the threads, these days it’s a freeforall anyways. It’s the end times


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> well then let me be the first one to ask
> 
> why can't threads be in the right section? political threads in the open mic, now a guitar thread in the music section. it's not like it's hard to figure out.


Most forums have moderators that take care of general housekeeping like that. (I'm not referring to the 'volunteer' mods here but rather an ownership that seems to want to let things 'crash & burn' near as I can tell)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vadsy said:


> It’s the end times


you'll always be one of my favorites, even after the apocalypse


----------

